# Transfer not sticking! Help!



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

I have had no problems using:

Mighty Press 11 x 14
Red Grid paper
AAA Pre-Shrunk T-Shirts

UNTIL THIS WEEK !!!

For some reason the ink has STOPPED sticking to the shirt!

Where it used to peel perfectly cleanly--now LARGE areas of dots are appearing. 

The only thing that I can tell that is different is that it is HOT and I live on the 9th Floor in L.A. I thought it might be humidity, but it says there is no humidity in L.A., but I live high up and--I DID see steam comin' out of these shirts. I was advised to stick the Ts in the freezer. When I prepressed them a weird yellow water mark appeared that magically washed off. I am getting uneven printings and am going through a lot of shirts and not filling orders that need to go out. Any suggestions as to what could be the problem / solution would be greatly appreciated. YES I PREPRESSED A LOT. I repressed the shirt with the transfer on it and that made the white transfer part turn yellow by the time the ink decided to go to the shirt. (many pressings). HELP!


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

The freezer seems to be working! :0


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

have you started using a new batch of the papers? Same brand, but new? Maybe the papers are faulty.

Are you using a new ink in your printer? Meaning a new brand?


----------



## Savannah Dan (Mar 27, 2006)

How far ahead of time are you printing the transfers?


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

Robin said:


> have you started using a new batch of the papers? Same brand, but new? Maybe the papers are faulty.
> 
> Are you using a new ink in your printer? Meaning a new brand?


Nope, Same paper, same ink. Thanks, though!


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

I have been doing both, using ones I printed say a day earlier and ones right out of the printer...but I have not been checking out the results based on that...I will try to notice if there is a difference.

Thanks! 



Savannah Dan said:


> How far ahead of time are you printing the transfers?


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

The freezer works sometimes--sometimes not. I try at night and it is better. Anyone know about how to dehumidify or something? I see STEAM so I am pretty sure this is my problem. Thanks!


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

The freezer has stopped working. There is no difference in whether I print the transfer immediatly or a week ago. I have orders piling up and am going through lots of T-shirts and transfers unsuccessfully. I got up early this morning and I can visibly see steam rising out of the machine with every pre-press. I keep prepressing and steam endlessly rolls out so that is my problem. Can someone please help?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe you should get a dehumidifier for the room where you are storing and pressing the shirts. I don't know if that would help, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

... can you move everything to a smaller room and work in there ? maybe keep the blank shirts next to the heat press. If you see steam, that is most likely the problem.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

Smaller room? How do I dehumidify a small room? How do I make that work? It is definity humidity. There is nothing but steam steam steam...



T-BOT said:


> ... can you move everything to a smaller room and work in there ? maybe keep the blank shirts next to the heat press. If you see steam, that is most likely the problem.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

I think a dehumidifier would do it. I wonder how much they cost. I'll look into it. Thsanks everybody for trying to help me! 

QUOTE=Jasonda]Maybe you should get a dehumidifier for the room where you are storing and pressing the shirts. I don't know if that would help, but it might be worth a shot.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Doby said:


> I think a dehumidifier would do it. I wonder how much they cost. I'll look into it. Thsanks everybody for trying to help me!


They are not too expensive. I know they have them at Wal-Mart and places like that.

I think Lucy suggested a smaller room because if the room is small, the dehumidifier is going to be much more effective (less space to dehumidify).

I hope it works!


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

Thank you all so much for you advice!

Before I saw this note I plunked down $129.00 marked do marked down from #200 a 30 pt dehumidifier from Target. It got good reviews. I like buying things from Target, even if it's online, because you can easily return it by going to the store! I can press now if it's night time, I've turned the freezer up to 9 and I put the transfer on quickly after prepress...what a pain. But at least I got my orders out. Thanks again everybody! Will keep updating on progress! 



Jasonda said:


> They are not too expensive. I know they have them at Wal-Mart and places like that.
> 
> I think Lucy suggested a smaller room because if the room is small, the dehumidifier is going to be much more effective (less space to dehumidify).
> 
> I hope it works!


----------



## hclement1056 (Jul 12, 2006)

You need to find a transfer company that offers a pressing service so that you don't get stuck in that situation again. The last thing you want is to be bad mouthed by your customers for taking too long with thier orders. You they you only hear from 1 out of 10 unsatisfied customers and yet all 10 tell like 10 people.


----------



## DickW (Nov 25, 2009)

Just a guess. Maybe you could run them through a cloth dryer to see if that would help. It won't cost anything to try.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

DickW said:


> Just a guess. Maybe you could run them through a cloth dryer to see if that would help. It won't cost anything to try.


Why would you bump a thread from 2006? I'm sure whatever the problem was has been solved by now. Don'tcha think?


----------



## BellaVista (Jun 6, 2016)

just wondering if you are still making shirts. i live in new mexico (NO HUMIDITY) and have same problems you did


----------

